# Terrible two's already???



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Betty is 16 weeks old and over the last week or so her behaviour has certainly changed. From having no toilet accidents in the house for weeks she is now having one almost every day She is also really stroppy and always hasto have the last word ( should have known really - the breeder said she wasthe bossy knickers of the litter ...after we had bought her!!)
She is really excited around other dogs and jumps up at them and usually the people they are will ( people love her tho as they think she is so cute... if only they knew!!)
Her playing is a little more aggressive and she will bark in your face if she does not get her own way. It is also harder to make her 'sit' and come back etc.. is this early onset adolescence???
Help


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh dear!!! Sounds like she has definitely hit the terrible twos lol! Beau changed from our sweet, loving, well behaved little girl into a little monster and did exactly what Betty did! Our puppy trainer laughed when I told her and said "oh dear terrible twos"!! Thankfully it only lasted a couple of weeks but the trainer then said at around 14 months they hit the teenage years!! I told her my daughter is the best behaved teenager in the world and I am not putting up with it from Beau! We just went back to basics with Beau when she hit the terrible twos and did all the basic training all over again! Betty will be your sweet little girl again but just takes a bit of time! Good luck


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Morning Colin.. Little Miss Bossyknickers ha ha ha ... She is starting early ... each puppy is different but my dogs went through the stroppy teenage period around 5 months ... not coming back to me and generally ignoring everything I said   Betty may be just being a little lady as she is soooooo cute .... I would let her jump all over me and my cockapoos 

She has been though quite an ordeal recently.. stick with any training and she will come out the other end of it


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Oh dear!!! Sounds like she has definitely hit the terrible twos lol! Beau changed from our sweet, loving, well behaved little girl into a little monster and did exactly what Betty did! Our puppy trainer laughed when I told her and said "oh dear terrible twos"!! Thankfully it only lasted a couple of weeks but the trainer then said at around 14 months they hit the teenage years!! I told her my daughter is the best behaved teenager in the world and I am not putting up with it from Beau! We just went back to basics with Beau when she hit the terrible twos and did all the basic training all over again! Betty will be your sweet little girl again but just takes a bit of time! Good luck


Thanks, how old was Beau when she started??


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Morning Colin.. Little Miss Bossyknickers ha ha ha ... She is starting early ... each puppy is different but my dogs went through the stroppy teenage period around 5 months ... not coming back to me and generally ignoring everything I said   Betty may be just being a little lady as she is soooooo cute .... I would let her jump all over me and my cockapoos
> 
> She has been though quite an ordeal recently.. stick with any training and she will come out the other end of it


Hi Jojo, thanks for the reassurance. I must check spelling in my threads more carefully - just re-read my post -oops


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

You are welcome - she was about 4 - 4 1/2 months so about the same age as Betty. I genuinely thought she would stay like it as was really naughty! She stopped coming when we called her and at obedience was definitely the naughtiest and wouldn't do a thing she was told! Looking back it is quite funny but at the time it was really frustrating as it seemed that all the hard work we had put into training seemed to disappear but now she is a complete sweetie again - thank goodness


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> You are welcome - she was about 4 - 4 1/2 months so about the same age as Betty. I genuinely thought she would stay like it as was really naughty! She stopped coming when we called her and at obedience was definitely the naughtiest and wouldn't do a thing she was told! Looking back it is quite funny but at the time it was really frustrating as it seemed that all the hard work we had put into training seemed to disappear but now she is a complete sweetie again - thank goodness


Thanks - thought she had turned in to devil dog. We are starting puppy classes tonight - could be interesting!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Don’t worry about a few typos and spelling mistakes .. we just like cockapoo chat .. I type poorly with Honey squeezed next to me 

Betty will be fine ... they do go through stages and each dog is different xxx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure Betty Bossy Knickers    , sorry couldn't resist such a cute name.

I'm sure she will be fine. Definitely keep up the training and go right back to basics if necessary. I think too many people give up on their cute well behaved puppy's when they start to test their boundaries. I know my brother and his family got very lax with training their labradoddle and its a very over excited dog who doesnt understand No 

Good luck, you'll be fine


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks all In the words of Jeremy Kyle ( have to admit to watching it now and then!!).. I need to grow a pair!! Will stick with it and not be beaten
Hard to be firm when they are so lovely isn't it!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I had this with Obi at five months, just before we were due to go on holiday! I was not impressed  I took a long line on holiday as I was so worried about his recall. We used it on the beach when it was busy but by the end of the holiday I relaxed so his terrible twos didn't last long, thank goodness! I'm sure it will be the same for you. Just keep going with the training and maybe get some extra special treats in too


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Thanks all In the words of Jeremy Kyle ( have to admit to watching it now and then!!).. I need to grow a pair!! Will stick with it and not be beaten
> Hard to be firm when they are so lovely isn't it!


Just had a thought...she might be doing this now (i.e. earlier than normal) because of the attack. Perhaps the extra attention she no doubt received (and deservedly so) as made her think she can get away it. They are such clever little dogs  It won't last long I'm sure. 

Clare
x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Just had a thought...she might be doing this now (i.e. earlier than normal) because of the attack. Perhaps the extra attention she no doubt received (and deservedly so) as made her think she can get away it. They are such clever little dogs  It won't last long I'm sure.
> 
> Clare
> x


I had wondered that too.... from what I had read 5 Months seemed more the 'norm'... she is such a show off - I think she has just got too big for her boots


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Betty is 16 weeks old and over the last week or so her behaviour has certainly changed. From having no toilet accidents in the house for weeks she is now having one almost every day She is also really stroppy and always hasto have the last word ( should have known really - the breeder said she wasthe bossy knickers of the litter ...after we had bought her!!)
> She is really excited around other dogs and jumps up at them and usually the people they are will ( people love her tho as they think she is so cute... if only they knew!!)
> Her playing is a little more aggressive and she will bark in your face if she does not get her own way. It is also harder to make her 'sit' and come back etc.. is this early onset adolescence???
> Help


Hi Colin, so glad I've found this thread as you could be describing Biscuit exactly - where has my nice doggy gone 

Started off with ridiculous behaviour in the back garden - back to digging huge holes, picking up stones and running around at warp speed. Refusing point blank to come when called even with hot dogs or dried liver and seemingly gone deaf overnight. 

She's just being SO naughty and would try the patience of a saint at the moment. Hmm, my children never went through the "terrible twos" so bit shocked that my puppy is!!!

Have gone back to basics today with clicker and treats, but are now taking her out on the lead in the garden as we can't get her back in and don't want to go back to garden being destroyed as we thought we were past that 

I think my mantra to get through this stage is Keep Calm and Carry On ... I will be repeating this often ... through very gritted teeth  Best wishes, Karen x


----------

